# Memphis Visit



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Am going to be in Memphis in early April for work and was wondering if anyone could suggest good places to eat, have a drink, shopping or siteseeing. Thanks


----------



## jkins25 (Aug 30, 2007)

My bf was doing some consulting work there for a few months last year, and so I visited a few times. 
First, Beale Street, of course. And the best ribs ever are down there: Blues City Cafe. And awesome blues. 
Second, there is a really cool restaurant/cafe called Quetzal in mid-town. The coffee and food are amazing (I had an excellent Sunday morning lox with dill sauce, plus fresh fruit breakfast), and the atmosphere is great...old building, wood floors. In fact, mid-town in general is a cool area...you'll see people driving around with bumper stickers that say "Midtown is Memphis" 
Third, also in mid-town is a really neat old bookstore called Burke's Books. Finally, if you're into thrifting and antiques, Memphis has some really cool places...PM me and I'll help you find them. Enjoy!


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Corky's BBQ
Lanskys at the Peabody-Elvis shopped here
Mr Hats-hatshop
James Davis-high end menswear
Midtown
Brooks Museum of Art
Dixen gallery and Gardens
Pink Palace Museum
Tops BBQ

I'll try to think of more.
PS- Just to let you know, Memphis is more than BBQ and Elvis.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks for the posts. Looks like a full weekend for me!


----------



## rimrat (Jan 9, 2008)

*Skip Quetzel Cafe*

I had heard good things about Quetzel, which is virtually in sight of where I work (this isn't Midtown, BTW, which starts roughly a mile east around Cleveland Avenue, on the other side of the interstate). My wife and I dropped in on a Sunday afternoon. It's a great looking place, I have to say. They were playing rap music so loud we couldn't understand the greeter, who seemed to be high. We requested they change the music, as we were the only customers, except for some dudes lounging around with nothing on the table. She did so grudgingly. Service was terrible. I had to get my own silverware. Apparently we ruined the waitress' buzz and she was going to let us know it. I left no tip, and I will never return. My experience there may have been unique. Nontheless, I can find other places to eat ... I've had much better times at Waffle House and CK's Kitchen.

Fill us in on your impressions of thrift shops, etc.


----------



## rimrat (Jan 9, 2008)

*suggestions for Memphis visit*

For barbecue, try the Rendezvous, Neeley's, Cozy Corner or Central Barbecue, all in the Midtown-Downtown area. Corky's out East on Poplar is good.

Oak Hall is a fine old menswear store.

Drinking places along Beale, of course, and also along Madison Avenue. The Blue Monkey seems to be popular.

Lots of good places to eat in Cooper-Young.

Also consider Felicia Suzanne's, Folk's Folly, Jim's Place East, Paulette's for fine dining.

Casinos are 40-50 miles south, if you're so inclined.

Be sure to visit A Shwab's on Beale, a unique old time dry good store.

Lots of good golf courses.

The city contains the nation's largest urban park, at Shelby Farms, if you're into bicycling, etc.

Go to the Civil Rights Museum and the Stax Museum and Graceland, of course.

Memphis is also the home of some legendary strip clubs ...


----------



## wvuguy (May 29, 2006)

rimrat said:


> For barbecue, try the Rendezvous, Neeley's, Cozy Corner or Central Barbecue, all in the Midtown-Downtown area. Corky's out East on Poplar is good


I personally consider The Rendezvous among the most overrated places of *any* restaurant-type in America, and I've never warmed to the sauce at Neely's/Interstate. OTOH, I'm quite certain that Central BBQ.....while pretty much a dump of a place.....is solidly in my top 2 for Memphis pig. IMHO, it's right up there with the Germantown Commissary for best in Memphis.

I also think that, as chains go, Corky's is as good as you'll find. I've never been to the Cozy Corner; have to look that one up.


----------

